# Shitoryu Kensho Kata?



## Cookiesfly (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi All;

I am wondering if anyone has a video/description/embusen or has ever heard of the kata "Kensho"? Sensei told us that we would be working on it in a few weeks, and I wanted to get an idea of what it is before we start on it. 

I checked our kata list, and Kensho is listed under the Higaonna-ke line. I tried finding something online but I couldn't get anything. 

Can anyone help me or direct me with this question?

&#12362;&#12377;!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 28, 2011)

This one?

http://www.mtholyoke.edu/org/karate/rightframe.html#anchor347253

Looks like it's a more recent one, so I'm not so sure you're going to find a video of it out there.


----------



## Cookiesfly (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! This seems right. :ultracool


----------

